# MV Magnolia Norwegian oil tanker



## Puralia (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello, My name is Puralia, I am interested in locating information and photos of a Norwegian oil tanker named the MV Magnolia. It was contracted to NZ back in the mid to late 1960's. I worked on it for only 5 months, and on a return trip from the Persian Gulf signed off at Darwin, looking for adventure in northern Australia. The Magnolia was a 20,000 ton oil tanker, small alongside the Texas Getty that we tied up alongside at a place called Rastanua or something like that at Saudi Arabia. The Texas Getty was 169,000 tons, the Magnolia had 53 crew and officers, the Texas Getty had 8 crew/officers and was I believe operated with computer systems.
Cheers, Puralia


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Try this:-http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20M/slides/Magnolia-02.jpg
MAGNOLIA,MARION SLEIGH,GRUNOM.,Fire 25.12.78,B/U Cadiz 18.5.79


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

A Marion Sleigh thread on SN: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=7863

Another picture: http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1624777

From above: http://www.varvshistoriska.com/?p=visa-nyhetartikel&n=154-magnolia


----------

